

TheLikestream, Digg For Facebook “Likes” - mriley
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/23/thelikestream-digg-for-facebook-likes/

======
jrbedard
Long live TheLikeStream! congrats Ed :)

------
earl
Cool -- and best of luck to Ed.

